# Recipe w/ Greens, Onions and Okra



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey maybe u guys/gals can help me. I had a stuffed bluefish I believe last week with greens, onions and okra made by a family friend. It was delicious Has anyone had this be4 or know the recipe? I normally just bake or fry my fish but I am trying to do something different. You help is greating appreciated.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Okra and greens are my favorite veggies and the recipe your speaking of would be appreciated. I'll supply the blues.


----------

